# Neutering a male rabbit?



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a white Netherland dwarf that I reluctantly re-homed (long story) and he is sometimes aggressive, especially when being put away at night. My question is, would it be a good idea to get him neutered? Would it calm him down at all? We also have an elderly dog and the rabbit is very territorial in the garden (he runs free all day) and we will shortly be minding our second grandson on a daily basis and I don't want him to get bitten (he does bite on occasion.) Apart from all this, he's a sweet rabbit and we're very fond of him, just afraid he might do some damage to a finger or two!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Neutering should definitely help with this, but if it's become a learned behaviour - ie the rabbit knows by being aggressive he can get what he wants then it might be difficult to eradicate, in which case it might take a bit of time to "train" him in how to behave more sociably!


----------



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for replying. He definitely does not get his own way and once he's been picked up he's fine. I'm just worried about children approaching him as I know he'll bite tiny fingers - or big ones! As for the dog, he charges her but runs off if she looks at him. Fortunately, she's too old to go for the chase, lol.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes neutering will help calm his hormones. Then when done you could get him a female friend (preferably neutered also). Thr grumpiest rabbits are often those kept alone. My grumpy nethie cheered up a lot with female company. Managed to introduce another male too later!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes neutering will stop this behaviour, also getting him a spayed friend will help


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

id advice you to get him neutered, i had exactly the same problem with my bobz, but since he has been done he has been a lot better. it wont make him the friendliest rabbit in the world, but it will make him a lot better than he is now.


----------



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you for all the advice - neutering it is then! I'm surprised to hear I can introduce a neutered female though, I thought it would be impossible which just goes to show how much I know, lol.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The best thing I did was get a friend for my boy. Neutered male/spayed female is often the easiest pairing.
What size enclosure is he in at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Littlewhitebull said:


> thank you for all the advice - neutering it is then! I'm surprised to hear I can introduce a neutered female though, I thought it would be impossible which just goes to show how much I know, lol.


Rabbits are very social animals so he will thank you for it in the long run 

After looking at the picture you posted I have noticed he is also a REW (Red Eyed White) which can restrict their eyesight, so as well as neutering him and finding him a friend (make sure you bond them properly or there could be trouble) make sure that when you approach him that you talk to him so that he knows you are there. One of the reasons he might be biting could be that he is scared when someone just appears out of no where as far as he is concerned.


----------



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

He has a free run of our garden all day for about 12 hours and then he goes into his hutch which is inside the shed. The hutch is pretty spacious but he likes to be outside, free. Why, do you think it may be the size of his hutch that's the problem? I admit I don't know much about rabbits, so any advice is welcome.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That is what I was thinking, if he was in a small hutch, but from what you say I don't think that's it. Sounds like he has plenty of exercise 

Neuter him then give him a couple if months for his hormones to die down (6-8wks) then why not try find him a spayed female from a rescue centre? That would be so lovely for him. Some rescue centres will do the bonding for you which is great. Plus if you rescue one not only are you giving a new life to a poor bunny, she will also be fully vaccinated and spayed so is a much better option than buying one from a breeder or a shop


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

I aggree with jo-pop =)
Maybe he is so aggressive because of beeing alone? Couple him with a nice lady (thats the easiest couple). I think he is just a bit frustration and will change after :thumbup:


----------



## Littlewhitebull (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, I've taken it all on board and will ring the vets tomorrow for costs etc. And yes, he does have red eyes I thought that meant he was albino so I gave him plenty of shade from the sun too. Thanks everyone, you've all been a great help!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would pretty much say what everyone else has said! Just quick add on, you say his hutch is in the shed, to give him more space for when he is shut in, could you make an enclosure out of part of the shed? You could even put a locking cat flap in so he(they) could come and go during the day and the flap locked at night. Could be multi-level and would be good for if you got him a friend 

*Heidi*


----------

